# Local 3 Shift Change



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

That would be in the collective bargaining agreement and I don't recall exactly.

But you should be getting a shift differential in your check.


----------



## Aeongenevieve (Feb 4, 2021)

Shift differential only last 2 days. Not the whole year.


----------



## em158 (Jul 7, 2016)

Should be clear in the Agreement. Read it carefully and call your Steward or Business Rep. In my local's contract, Shift premium is mandated and paid for the duration of Shift work. This is different than a Temporary Change of Schedule. If you don't like night work it's not great, but it is what it is. Personally I would gladly work nights forever.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Is your site a 3-shift site? You're supposed to get it no matter what, 10% and 15% for afternoon and night shift respectively. But not in the J division.


----------



## Aeongenevieve (Feb 4, 2021)

It is 3 Shift, and it's not j division


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok so... what's the issue that you're on a shift but don't want to be?


----------



## Aeongenevieve (Feb 4, 2021)

Just want to know if there is rule in the ibew where shift changes have a certain duration or not.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Your not supposed to change a shift midweek. With that being said, the minimum duration would be one week. Ours doesn’t give a minimum duration, but I can’t see it being less than a week. I’m sure it’s not un-common to change a shift midweek though. I’ve done it, but it’s rare. Sometimes there might be something that has to be done at night, but may only be two or three days. I’ve always got the shift differential.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Aeongenevieve said:


> Shift differential only last 2 days. Not the whole year.


Wrong answer, it's for the duration of the time you are working 2nd or 3rd shift.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Aeongenevieve said:


> Just want to know if there is rule in the ibew where shift changes have a certain duration or not.


I see, no there isn't. Not specifically shift work, but I have worked more of my career nights than days. Including right now. If a jobsite on regular "A" work goes 3 shifts, you're assigned to whatever shift for the duration of the job, there's no rules about rotating or time limits that I'm aware of.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

It depends on your bargaining agreement but this is how it worked at the local I worked at. 1st shift worked 8 hours at a set rate, 2nd shift worked 8 hours at a higher rate and 3rd shift worked 6 hours and made the equivalate of what 1st shift made in 8 hours. 42 minute lunch for 1st and 2nd shift and 30 minute lunch for 3rd shift. If you transferred shifts you would get paid the rate of that shift and it would last the duration.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

